# [SOLVED] Lenovo G560



## orioh (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello,
I have got a Lenovo G560 laptop which i formated running with win7 64bit

i installed all updates and drivers but it seems like network card doesn't work
the computer can't find any wirless connection.

Even though i enabled the wirless option in the BIOS menu and in the mechanic switch, the led indicated it's ON it still off(FN+F5 does not response)

Please help..( I hope i explained myself well)


Thank you!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Lenovo G560*

Open Device Manager by clicking the Start button , clicking Control Panel, clicking System and Security, System, and then clicking Device Manager.* 

If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.

OR

Go to Start, Run and type:

devmgmt.msc 

and then press enter


Look under Network adapters and see if the wireless adapter shows up.


----------



## orioh (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Lenovo G560*

it does, Realtek PCIe FE Family controller


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Lenovo G560*

That is the wired adapter. The wifi adapter is most like Intel or Broadcom in that model:

Drivers and software - Lenovo G560 Notebook


----------



## orioh (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Lenovo G560*

When installed the "Networking: Wireless LAN" it said "No Matched Device Driver!"


----------



## orioh (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Lenovo G560*

i have installed the Power management driver, now- when i press FN+ F5 i can see the Wirless device settings but still no network found


----------



## orioh (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Lenovo G560*

Problem solved, dont know exactly how... thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## deepchi (Jun 18, 2016)

hi dear i m also facing the same problem in my lenovo g560 laptop,i did exactly what did u say and now i m able to see wireless device settings by pressing Fn+F5 but still no network found ,,plz help me regarding this and what to do next ......plz help soon.....


----------

